# Hunting Arrows



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I shoot 30 inch draw and 63-65 lbs. The tol on my current arrows are around (+/- .006) 5575 I believe. Im wanting to go straighter and maybe a little heavier for penetration. I typically hunt Whitetail and hogs, what do ya think? 

Post up...:texasflag


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I shoot Gold Tip Expedition Hunters in 7595 off my 70 Lb.bow with a total OAL of 31" with 125 Gr. broadheads. Arrow actual length is 30 and their chart recommends 5575 but I found the additional spine seriously improved my accuracy.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Accuracy is always good... 

Pretty sure I shoot 350's right now with a 100 gr. broadhead & 30" arrows. Im thinkin im wanting to move up to a 450-500 which will be closer to 8 gpi.. high end of medium weight and lowend of heavy weight... if im thinking correctly... 

My furthest shot will be no more than 35 yrds so Im wanting a litte harder hitting since it wont ahve that big of a diff in trajectory...

-Sweat


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Sweat said:


> I shoot 30 inch draw and 63-65 lbs. The tol on my current arrows are around (+/- .006) 5575 I believe. Im wanting to go straighter and maybe a little heavier for penetration. I typically hunt Whitetail and hogs, what do ya think?
> 
> Post up...:texasflag


Heavier is good for penetration. But depending on the arrow you have you might be able to simply move up to a little heavier head, and increase your FOC, which could help out with both penetration and accuracy.

Not sure how much your roam around the web, but here is an awesome sight for information on just about everything archery related.,
http://www.huntersfriend.com

I pulled this link from the second discussion page on just what your wondering about,
http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_selection_guide_chapter_2.htm

As to suggestions, Over the ast three years I have shot several different brands and weights of arrow. What I personaly setled on for straight carbon shafts were the Beman Hunter 340's. While I did shoot at the poundages below 65, I was also shooting a 125gr head. I moved up in draw weight, and dropped down to the 100gr heads.

I was looking for a balance of the best speed I could get with at least a 9gpi arrow. While I still have and shoot the Beman's, I also purchased some of Easton's 340 FMJ's. These run just over 11 GPI and are a smaller diameter shaft. To me they are about the perfect ammo for deer and especially hogs. Adding a 100gr tip to them at my DL bring them up to 470grs cut to 29". Wile I am shooting more poundage than you, it settles my mind to know that I have enough energy, to potentially make up for a off shot, and still get complete pass through. Accuracy is such with them that after fine tuning, you don't want to shoot the same place twice.

Are they needed, probably not, but in looking at the smaller diameter arrows, you have to consider that they offer a few benefits. They will encounter less friction following a broad head through something, they usually penetrate deeper due to this. They are deflected lees by wind.

Here is another couple of charts to look over from the above site,
http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_spine_chart_by_deflection.htm

http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_main_custom_all_specifications.htm

THe first gives an awesome explanation of the way the companies rate the spine of arrows and shows that not all numbering systems are the same.

The second shows most of the top brands, in a one page comparison, which makes it VERY easy to compare one against the other.

As for straightness, with most of todays arrows, I highly doubt that unless your shooting some serious target competitions you will ever notice the difference in a +/- .006 tolerance arrow to a +/- .002. You will however notice a difference in price as is noted on the above page. To be quite honest, in the umteen hundreds of shots I have made with two bows, the only robin hoods, I have to my credit were using the cheaper arrows. Course once you got to a point where your shooting $10 or more a shot, you really sort of sway away from doing that, or at least I do anyway.

Look these over and pick out something that looks somewhat close to what your looking for and holler back. Then we will have a better handle on about what your wanting to go with.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*You got it...*

Screeminreel,

You said the magic words.... the Easton FMJ are #1 on my list right now and the beman 340 is one of its followers, so im guessing im doing alright on my research. As far as what you said about them.. i believe everything is correct... the dia, less wind resistant, and the penetration.

Thanks for the post... ill check out those links and get back with what i find...

-Sweat


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Lot's of good arrows out there. Kinda hard to go wrong if you stay with one of major players. Between my son and I, I have considerable experience with Easton Epics, Beman ICS Hunters, Gold Tip Hunters and Carbon Express Maximas. I can't really complain about any of them. It's really just a matter of preference and desires.....they'll all do the trick.

Also, IMO, don't get too awful worked up over the Kinetic Energy of one vs the other. The fact is, with today's bow speeds your probably going to get pass throughs on most any Whitetail that is shot through the boiler room. 

I personally have a short draw length (26.5") and shoot the Carbon Express Maximas (7.3 gpi) and have had pass throughs on every deer and hog I have shot in the last 2 years (20+ animals total), except one. On that particular deer, I hit the off-side shoulder square in the ball joint. In fact, today I am still shooting 5 of the first 6 Maxima's I originally bought. And EVERY one of them has been run through an animal. 

(Side note: I think broadhead design affects penetration way more than arrow weight.)

Just be safe and be SURE the arrow you choose is properly matched to your personal draw length/weight. Screemin Reel's post above is spot on.

Just 2 more cents.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I just bought some Magnus Stingers to shoot before the season starts to see if I like them... I have heard good things about them but we will see... this past year I used mechanical and I wasnt too impressed.. I felt I had more results with the fixed blades I used the year before... BUT i am always open to new ideas and different setups.

Just as you said tho.. im not getting all worked up over KE.. I just want to move up to a little heavier arrow... and im really liking the FMJ's... 

As of right now im planning on the FMJ's with the Magnus 100gr stinger and 5" vanes with a helical to help stabilize.. the last couple years I have been all about speed but Im starting to got more for accuracy.. years of my grandpa lecturing finally setting in...

Thanks for the info fellas...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

One of the biggest advantages to heavier arrows is reduced bow noise.

Remember.....speed thrills, silence kills.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you not happy with the magnus but want to shoot a 2 blade head Muzzy make a 2 blade that allows you to add bleeder blades if you want. They are called Phantoms, and I have have used them for 5-6 years now with great results... G-luck finding the right combination...Walker


----------

